#ubuntu-iso 2010-12-30
<Tarrasquero> buenas
#ubuntu-iso 2016-12-28
<xevious> Is there official (not community) documentation about how the current live/install ISO images are created?
<xevious> I found this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<xevious> However, Colin Watson's quote in this article implies that they switched to live-build for 11.10. Is that still being used?
